# Krystal 4 year old seal tabby mitted ragdoll



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Seeking a Home
Krystal was recently rescued by her current owner, from very poor circumstances. She was in poor health, but she has been given the care and love she needed and is now a healthy, happy Ragdoll. Although she has been used to living with other cats and dogs and currently lives with a young child, Krystal is very clingy and so we are looking for a home where she will receive all the attention. Krystal is a loving Ragdoll and loves to be drapped over her favourite person. She is prone to nipping at ankles when she is hungry and is waiting to be fed, but generally she is a friendly, gentle Ragdoll. She is used to having free access to an enclosed garden, so she needs a home where she can go out in a secure garden,well away from busy roads. For more information about Krystal please click on the link Ragdolls Seeking New Families
f you are interested in him please fill in the online form here UKRCC Adoption Form


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home been found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Home fell through she is still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Now been re homed


----------

